# No more refurbished Mac Mini's?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It's been a few weeks and it would appear as if both Apple.ca and Apple.com
have stopped selling refurbished Mac Mini's, Is this a tell tale sign that the Mac
Mini in the stores will soon be discontinued?

Stay tuned...I'm sure we'll find out soon enough.

Will Apple come up with an Apple T.V. with a brain to replace the Mac Mini?

We certainly hope so.



Dave


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

A Mac Mini refresh could be in the works. But I don't see how this would be a good thing to merge these two products together. Remember that this is Apple's entry-level or most simple Mac.

I use a Mac Mini as a desktop replacement with an Apple 20" Cinema. For me, this visually looks better within my work setup compared to an iMac.

AppleTV is intended more of as an entertainment centre in my view. I would love to see a price drop to $249 and then I might buy it. I guess we will soon see in January.


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

There were 40 GB Apple TV refurbs for $229. I haven't checked recently...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

There's Mac Minis in the refurb store today.  As of posting both the 1.83 C2D and the 2.0 C2D are in stock.

Yesterday the older CD models were also in stock.

The Mini's immenint demise has been reported on extensively as of late... so it may well happen... but the refurbs are still there.


----------



## Low-gun (Nov 22, 2007)

There was a refurbished mini for sub $500 on the .ca site a few days ago. I will admit though since the middle/end of november refurb minis have been pretty scarce.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe they are just in high demand... thus the shortage. These are amazing computers for the price, and perfectly suited for the majority of computer tasks (except for gaming probably).

I'm using a Core Solo 1.5, and just added in another 1GB ram (2GB total), and it is not too bad at all. In the new year, I might attempt the hack to replace the processor with a Core Duo.


----------



## Low-gun (Nov 22, 2007)

2 minis on the .ca site as I write this


----------



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

dolawren said:


> It's been a few weeks and it would appear as if both Apple.ca and Apple.com
> have stopped selling refurbished Mac Mini's, Is this a tell tale sign that the Mac
> Mini in the stores will soon be discontinued?
> 
> ...


It is Christmas, people are buying them as gifts or for them self's. And I doubt the mini is going to discontinue anytime soon. I think Apple wouldn't have updated the mini to there current specs if they didn't think they would sell a few million. And it's a much cheaper transition for pc user to try a mac without spending a large amount for an imac.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

Two versions of Mac mini are currently available in the Apple Store under Referbs.

Refurbished Mac mini 1.83GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
1GB memory
80GB hard drive
Combo drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
Intel GMA 950 graphics processor with 64MB of DDR2 memory
Price: $539.00

Refurbished Mac mini 2.0GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
1GB memory
120GB hard drive
SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Intel GMA 950 graphics processor with 64MB of DDR2 memory
Learn More
Price: $719.00 

So, they're still there, you just need to time it right.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Refurb Mac Minis have been on the .ca store quite frequently since late Oct. I've purchased 2 since mid November. It seems that the refurb stock comes online early in the morning (5:OO am) and minis and macbooks sell out by mid-morning. $500 -$539 for a mac mini is attractive to lots of folks. I bought a C2Duo 1.83 to use as a media centre and ended up using it to replace my aging P4 pc as my daily unit!


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

The mini upgrade was not mentioned when it was upgraded until some one asked.
Is this not a sign? Would a new apple desktop have a video card in them, like the cube? I would think about a mini if it had a video card.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

I was on at 2 or 3AM the other night and some some [email protected]$$ deals on the refurb site! Like somebody said above, ya gotta time it right.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

The Mac Mini rocks. With these deals, I might buy one to install into my car for a kick ass iTunes setup... Does anyone know if I could rig up an 8" touchscreen LCD that I can install into the dashboard?


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

I would find a used one with a half gig of RAM, it would be cheaper. eBay's always a good choice.

As for LCDs, here's a good place to find them.


----------



## minstrel (Sep 9, 2002)

zlinger,

There's plenty of info on this website:


MP3Car.com - Your source for mobile computing solutions!


Good luck.


Minstrel


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

gadgetguy said:


> I was on at 2 or 3AM the other night and some some [email protected]$$ deals on the refurb site! Like somebody said above, ya gotta time it right.


That just goes to show...
I'm just not on the site at the right time.

But the refurb's are slowing down and there is no way I'd pay more than $529.
for the MacMini that I got in my sig that's for sure.

I do hope that Apple does decide to keep both...
Upgrade the Apple T.V. by giving it a MacMini brain and keep the MacMini.

I suppose only time will tell,
Nice to have it on my wish list though.

It'd be nice in the interim if Apple put an HDMI output on the MacMini

Dave


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

zlinger said:


> I'm using a Core Solo 1.5, and just added in another 1GB ram (2GB total), and it is not too bad at all. In the new year, I might attempt the hack to replace the processor with a Core Duo.


Got more info on this hack?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

There are two guides at: o0o.it :: Mac Mini Intel Core Duo Upgrade Guide and Merom Mac Mini Hack

I actually went ahead with the hack just two weeks ago. A brand shiny new Core 2 Duo T7200 (2.00Ghz) now replaces the original Core Solo. It is running completely stable, and feels like a brand new computer.

If you attempt this hack, you obviously need to be very careful with all the small parts & cables. Removing the CPU heat sink is the most difficult part, as there are 4 corner mounts made of plastic that need to be removed. Be careful to not break these. Also, remember to use thermal grease or you will fry the processor.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

zlinger said:


> Also, remember to use thermal grease or you will fry the processor.


Too much thermal grease is just as bad as too little. Pay attention to how much was there when you remove the "old" processor, or just do what I do and remember the Brylcreem slogan: "a little dab'll do ya!"


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

speaking of, refurbs for virtually everything have popped up on apple.ca. Some sweet deals there.

I was going to pick up a mini myself but am still debating that or an Apple TV so I'll wait till I decide...


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

Just thought I would bring this up now that the mini has been removed from the refub store. Maybe the mini is going? I hope it is replaced by a upgradable mini tower! Sorry for some of the typos I am on an iPod touch.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Isight said:


> Just thought I would bring this up now that the mini has been removed from the refub store. Maybe the mini is going?


The Mac mini comes and goes from the refurb store a number of times per week. Officially means nothing at all, other than fluctuating stock.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

The whole logo, section is gone. Go look.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Isight said:


> The whole logo, section is gone. Go look.


Yeah, I noticed this earlier today, but I'm not sure that's concrete enough to assume the Mac mini is being discontinued. However, if it _is_ being replaced with something else, I'm open to something newer.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

My prediction, although I could be completely wrong on this, is that the mini will be around for a while and I doubt they will go back to a tower. Here's why. With an exception for the Mac Pro, their current line uses all the same RAM and disc drives. Easier, cheaper. If they went back to a tower, they'd have to get a new motherboard designed, they have to go back to the 5.25" optical drivers (although I suppose the MP does use this).

I DON'T KNOW, just my speculations.

I don't work for Apple BTW.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

There's about 5 brands of Mini on the refurbs, cheapest is under $500. Not dead, hopefully never dead.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

What's up with this??

The faster Mini (Core 2 Duo and faster clock) with larger drive (120GB vs 100) and the same optical and RAM is $170.00 cheaper.


----------



## someguyyyyyy (Feb 20, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> What's up with this??
> 
> The faster Mini (Core 2 Duo and faster clock) with larger drive (120GB vs 100) and the same optical and RAM is $170.00 cheaper.


I noticed the same thing, weird


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, their refurb prices are always really screwed up...


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Was just going to order that $719.00 mini but I also notice 20"-2.0 imac for $1089.00. 2days ago it was 1199.00. Apple told me it was a promotion they are running on the imac for a few days.Now I cant make up my mind again. but I think for a few hundred more the Imac is looking better.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

It was actually $1139, they took an extra $50 off.

I ordered the previous generation iMac 20" on monday, it arrived yesterday (wednesday), it's amazing, I love it.

If price is an issue maybe consider a previous generation 17" iMac, they're $929. Remember with the mini you need to buy a monitor, keyboard and mouse separately, where you don't with the iMac. And if screen size is an issue, you can always add a second one down the road, I made due with my 17" for 2 years, it was great.

SB, pull the trigger man, you wont be upset with either purchase.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

SB, pull the trigger man, you wont be upset with either purchase

OK.Done.

Thanks all.


----------

